# darryl_v's 200g O goodies.....



## darryl_v

Hey everybody.....

Thought I would share my system with all your gtaaquaria crazies (I say that in a good way!). I find I'm visiting this site more and more. Some of you may know me but most probably have no clue. Im pretty active online and have been a hardcore reefer for quite some time. I really love the online community amongst reefers and love to share experience and bring this hobby forward. What we are able to do today as aquarists is amazing but not always easy navigating all the information that is out there. Anyway a bit more about me. I have been keeping salt for almost 8yrs and I have been awarded TOTM on canreef and reef2reef in the past. This month I received TOTM at reefcentral.

Here is my FTS and a link to the RC TOTM article http://reefkeeping.com/joomla/index.php/current-issue/article/128-tank-of-the-month


----------



## thmh

Oh hello there! i saw this tank in person and all i can say is WOW!


----------



## sig

seen this beauty, but did not know that it is yours. i am jealous 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey

Not Bad i guess 


Nice to see you on this side of the Fence Darryl, It is a great forum to be a part of.

Do you have and updated pics of the tank? I had your tank as my SS for months, I could use a Update.


----------



## ameekplec.

Hi Darryl! Wow, congrats on TOTM on RC - another great Canadian reefer to be featured there!

Hoepfully you'll be around these parts more - I'm sure we could all benefit from your knowledge and drool over your pics!


----------



## sig

• Lighting: 400W 20K XM metal halide x2, 110W Super Actinic VHO x2, and 3W Cree Royal Blue x20 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## darryl_v

Thanks guys.... Most of my new pics are in that RC TOTM article. I may get a few new ones over the holidays though.

I forgot my 8 x cree xp g cool whites in my lighting list....i added the led for some extra lighting on the sides and i love the royal blue actinic period.

Ill probably replace the vho with more led at some point.


----------



## Taipan

*Welcome.....*

Looking forward to your posts here and eventually seeing your work of living, breathing, art. This community is very friendly and would value your insight and comments. Cheers.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

Well earned tank of the month Darryl. Congrats.


----------



## explor3r

That is beautiful!!!!! I dont know what else can I say bacause the Image speak by itself, I hope one day I have the chance to see it in person and thanks for sharing GTAA is a great community with fantastic and friendly people
More pictures please


----------



## darryl_v

explor3r said:


> That is beautiful!!!!! I dont know what else can I say bacause the Image speak by itself, I hope one day I have the chance to see it in person and thanks for sharing GTAA is a great community with fantastic and friendly people
> More pictures please


thanks....as far as more pics, did you click on the TOTM link? Tons of pics there guys....


----------



## cablemike

How many started as frags? A couple pics showing progression to this point would be nice to see.


----------



## darryl_v

Im a strong believer in the hardiness and beauty of captive grown corals. Probably 90% of my SPS has been grown from frags. I have had some of my SPS as long as 6yrs or more.... I have pictures of a lot of them from when they are small but i need some time to find pictures and put together progression shots. 

I dont think you will find another tank in Canada that is as much captive grown as mine.


----------



## Flexin5

Beautiful tank! well deserved TOTM.


----------



## ReefABCs

Another beutiful tank, l am sure there is a lot of patience to bring it to this level, Congrats on all othe TOTM awards.


----------



## kamal

I dream of one day owning something so stunning! A little piece of heaven for my eyes


----------



## darryl_v

Thanks guys.... Cheers!


----------



## fiftyfive

Congrats Darryl, been following your tank for a while and it's long overdue


----------



## darryl_v

A couple of up and comers......feels like I've had these frags for ever though (they started real small at least 1.5yrs ago)



















Also a couple randoms


----------



## Duke

Looks amazing as always, I really would love to see this tank in person someday!! I have some of your coral that I picked up indirectly from others and everything is top notch as usual, the newest one being your sunset milli im picking up from a local sometime this week, I cant wait!


----------



## BIGSHOW

Definitely the best tank I have ever seen in person.


----------



## darryl_v

Duke said:


> Looks amazing as always, I really would love to see this tank in person someday!! I have some of your coral that I picked up indirectly from others and everything is top notch as usual, the newest one being your sunset milli im picking up from a local sometime this week, I cant wait!


one day i should just have some sort of reef geek gathering at the house.

The sunset mile is one of my all around favorites, great colour, good growth, hardy and ive had it for ever.


----------



## darryl_v

Hydrologist said:


> Definitely the best tank I have ever seen in person.


thanks Dave....your tank is not.to shabby either bro...


----------



## darryl_v

Ok....I dont want to leave gtaaquaria out.

Strawberry Shortcake









Northern delight









Keyime granulosa


----------



## thmh

Drooooooool! Sexy ssc!!!!!!!


----------



## darryl_v

Thanks....good bumping into you guys the other day....

BUT WAIT THERE'S MORE

Jedi Mind trick Monti









Candy Apple Red









Kinda my own discovery...had a name for it but cant remember now..hahah



























Limade getting big....









And I got 2 more plus a new FTS for tomorrow....


----------



## Taipan

*drool*


----------



## PACMAN

Taipan said:


> *drool*


x2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ameekplec.

I quit reefing.


----------



## Flazky

Nice meeting you the other day... Im the cripple =. =....

But damn does your reef look amazing. Cant wait to see it in person!

That strawberry shortcake is the shieet


----------



## altcharacter

If you ever see a guy breaking into your house, that'll be me coming in to get that Jedi Mind Trick Monty!!! Very nice dude!!!

If you ever think about fragging it please look me up


----------



## wildexpressions

that is a stunning tank. I love the open clean layout with the coral building the height over time. That is just going to get better and better. The color you getting is excellent not just in the sps's but the zoa/paly colonies look excellent. A lot of very valuable colonies and the fact you grew them from frags is something I respect greatly. Nicely done. You will win many more totm's.


----------



## [email protected]

wildexpressions said:


> that is a stunning tank. I love the open clean layout with the coral building the height over time. That is just going to get better and better. The color you getting is excellent not just in the sps's but the zoa/paly colonies look excellent. A lot of very valuable colonies and the fact you grew them from frags is something I respect greatly. Nicely done. You will win many more totm's.


+1

Darryl_V is one of the best. Truly World Class.


----------



## darryl_v

ameekplec. said:


> I quit reefing.


Dont quit......its not that hard...you just need to follow the success of others. I didn't reinvent the wheel.....I just followed what I saw worked for others.



Flazky said:


> Nice meeting you the other day... Im the cripple =. =....
> 
> But damn does your reef look amazing. Cant wait to see it in person!
> 
> That strawberry shortcake is the shieet


thanks....it was good to meet you.



altcharacter said:


> If you ever see a guy breaking into your house, that'll be me coming in to get that Jedi Mind Trick Monty!!! Very nice dude!!!
> 
> If you ever think about fragging it please look me up


These are not the corals you are looking for.....



wildexpressions said:


> that is a stunning tank. I love the open clean layout with the coral building the height over time. That is just going to get better and better. The color you getting is excellent not just in the sps's but the zoa/paly colonies look excellent. A lot of very valuable colonies and the fact you grew them from frags is something I respect greatly. Nicely done. You will win many more totm's.


Thanks.....I think the true showing of a master is success LONG TERM. I have nothing against trying the odd wild and maricultured colony or frag but Im a big proponent of captive raised corals. I have a few TOTM's under my belt. Who knows what the future holds. I even think about a break sometimes before I slap myself.



[email protected] said:


> +1
> 
> Darryl_V is one of the best. Truly World Class.


thanks for the vote of confidence Bill.

Here are the last of my photo session....

I need to come up with a clever name for this one. Its a wild I had for years that did nothing good for me and than I gave it to jroovers and he coloured it up at which point I got a frag back....in high light and flow its a nice tabling acro. I love how the green confusa is growing around it...almost reminds me of a flower.









Ultra Babies Breath 









and Finally a new FTS


----------



## thmh

Wow darryl! Iam going to print your FTS and hang it up right next my tank so I know what perfection looks like when I scape my tank. ^_^ 

PEWPEW!


----------



## TypeZERO

Darryl, why are you posting pictures of Chuck Norris's tank?


----------



## Flazky

TypeZERO said:


> Darryl, why are you posting pictures of Chuck Norris's tank?


Incorrect, Chuck Norris's tank are all the reefs combine. Infact, all of our corals originate from his scrap corals


----------



## kamal

Flazky said:


> Incorrect, Chuck Norris's tank are all the reefs combine. Infact, all of our corals originate from his scrap corals


LOL too funny


----------



## Tristan

Holy crap. When I grow up I want to have a tank just like you lol. That is truly amazing.


----------



## darryl_v

UPDATE....dont want to miss the gta'ers


----------



## ameekplec.

Beautiful corals as usual Darryl


----------



## teemee

How have I missed this until now... 
My jaw almost hit the floor when I saw some of your corals...
Going to check out RC. Congrats!


----------



## Bayinaung

Gorgeous tank.


----------



## thmh

Dont look at darryl's tank...... It will make you get these simtems. Upgrade ASAP, chase awesome corals and become broke. I myself have suffer from this after seeing his tank.

-Tony


----------



## conix67

OMG, another amazing beauty... wow


----------



## teemee

What is the bright red coral (?) in the bottom left corner, next to the prism favia?


----------



## Tristan

Does anyone know where to get those really large disk he is growing zoas on? The largest I can find is 3"... Those look like 5"+


----------



## thmh

Muahhhh I know...... But I'll never tell! 

-Tony


----------



## uniboob

Travertine tile and a diamond hole saw.


----------



## J_T

Call Alex over at Frag Cave. He has been making discs. His are 3" or so. But I am sure he could do up bigger ones.


----------



## Tristan

Thanks guys,

I have a few ways to try now!


----------



## darryl_v

Thanks everyone !



teemee said:


> What is the bright red coral (?) in the bottom left corner, next to the prism favia?


 That one is a RR flame thrower. At least they sold it to me as that. ITs a bit different than the well known flame thrower chalice in the U.S.

RR flame Thrower Chalice (actinic shot)









Anyway here is a Picture update...

Tyree Space Invaders... 8)









Purple Stylo

















Tyree/CITR/RR Red Dragon. Did you know it had so many names. Sometimes imitated never [email protected]!









Pot of Gold Favia (no lineage)









And some nice actinic shots...

WWC laZer Lemons









Red Hornets









Sunny D - in da house









RR Acan Hillae


----------



## Flazky

Sweet pics. You are getting good at taking those shots!
Im gonna have to come by one day and take a full tank shot!


----------



## darryl_v

Thanks....Im good at the top downs and the FTS isnt bad. I dont have a great lense or macro so Im a little limited.


----------



## darryl_v

One more.

Tyree Pink Sand dollar


----------



## darryl_v

I finally had some time and initiative to clean the tank and took some new pictures.... most of these are still frags, small colonies but up and comers in my tank.

PC superman acro









Emma's/Tyree Jedi Mind Trick









Tubbs Pink Jade









My Northern Delight








This pic shows the mixed in green pigment well...









My Highlighter Caroliniana









My Sunset Millepora









Tyree Ponape Rainbow Acro









A cool one with no name....suggestions welcome









My After Burner Chalice









And one I love that Im calling..
Banana Berry Smoothie









And a new FTS !!


----------



## thmh

I was the incentive for you to clean your tank right


----------



## Bayinaung

Eye candy  I love the mix of colours you have gotten from SPS on an over-all look and texture basis. 

what camera and lens are you using for your FTS? It has a certain quality and palette to it that doesn't seem digital.


----------



## Chromey

Every time I see your tank, I wanna smash mine and rebuild.

I wish I new your secrete


----------



## noy

had a chance to look through your thread - amazing stuff!

any recommendations on quick growing tabling acros's?


----------



## explor3r

I dont know what to say is just a fantastic and beautiful reef, I wish one day my tank becomes like yours..


----------



## darryl_v

Thanks everyone for your nice comments. Time to show GTAaquaria some love.

I have a few more pics of some pieces I havent taken shots of yet....

The first one is a new one I have been growing for over a year (from frag). Keep an eye out for frags offered my MJC !!

Introducing KUSHBERRY (just named it myself)

















and here is one I've also been growing out in my frag tank..

Tyree mystic monti


----------



## teemee

awesome to see you have mystic monti... that and hologram monti are some of my favorites! 
kushberry is nice too


----------



## darryl_v

Thanks Margret...

Some new pics for GTAA

tyree original mummy eye









Raptors Rainbow









Pink Boobies









Candlelight Acro









Group shot (DV My Crazy, Tyree Oregon Mummy eye and JasonFox Jack o'Lantern Lepto)









Close Up on the JOL (one of my rarest and most fav's)


----------



## thmh

Jack olatern!.....awwwwww I just came.!  

~Tony


----------



## jkoot

DAMN those are nice.....going to keep my eye on the MJC collection 4 sure!

Wish I had nice stuff like that in my tank!

>jason


----------



## darryl_v

Thanks....Here are a couple of more nice LPS (both grown from small frags)...

SniperSPS Purple Urkle









And probably my very favorite LPS (this thing is radioactive)....

Tyree Space Invaders Pectina


----------



## altcharacter

My eyes hurt from looking at that pic!!! That is insane green!!


----------



## darryl_v

altcharacter said:


> My eyes hurt from looking at that pic!!! That is insane green!!


honestly i dont think the pic can even accurately show the amount of flourescent green this thing is.....ive never seen anything like it myself. When i touch it some flourescent green pigment even comes off on my hand.


----------



## darryl_v

Snaped the first picture of my greg hiller aquadelight. I've had this beauty since it was a single 1" (if that) stick.


----------

